# Is this too much filtration for a 90 gallon.



## arenaranger (Jun 5, 2011)

Hello, 

I am setting up a 90 gallon very shortly. I currently have a eheim 2215 and 2217 that will be running in this tank as well as a marineland penguin 350. I am thinking of adding a second marineland penguin 350. 

Is this too much filtration?


----------



## arenaranger (Jun 5, 2011)

I should add that I use the penguin filters for two reasons. 

1- for extra filtration.
2- ease of adding carbon etc instead of have to open canisters to do that. Much easier to add carbon and take it away from a HOB.


----------



## Buerkletucson (Apr 8, 2014)

arenaranger said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am setting up a 90 gallon very shortly. I currently have a eheim 2215 and 2217 that will be running in this tank as well as a marineland penguin 350. I am thinking of adding a second marineland penguin 350.
> 
> Is this too much filtration?


If all your fish are plastered against one side of the tank you'll know you have to much. *r2

Seriously...
So, you'll be running (4) seperate filters on a 90 gallon tank? That's a lot to maintain. 
Why not get (1) single big filter that does it all?

Canisters are better for chemical filtration as they force the water through the media.......rather than flowing over or around the media.


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

I'm a fan of multiple filters for redundancy and ease of maintenance schedules but that does seem like overkill. I always say that you can't have to much filtration, maybe with exception.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I agree with Matt^^.You can only have too much flow for some fish,but what should be considered is bacteria will only grow to necessary level so having multiple bio areas may not be so necessary.Using the HOBs for just mechanicals and chemical could make maintenance on the canisters almost unnecessary?


----------



## arenaranger (Jun 5, 2011)

Buerkletucson said:


> If all your fish plastered against one side of the tank you'll know you have to much. *r2
> 
> Seriously...
> So, you'll be running (4) seperate filters on a 90 gallon tank? That's a lot to maintain.
> ...


Regarding getting one big filter. I probably would do that if I was starting out new. However, everything I own has been purchased used other than the penguin I purchased about 1 month ago. 

When I got started in the aquarium hobby, I bought a used 65 gallon that came with stand and eheim 2215 plus a bunch of other stuff. I paid 60$ for that then, and am still running it today. I have now purchased a used 90 gallon with stand and canopy and it came with a 2217 and bunch of extra stuff etc. so now that I have the two eheims I figure I may as well use them. I am going to be shutting down the 65 gallon and selling it.

My other thinking is that if i run more filters I will probably have clearer water, and the mechanical flitration will be spread out actually making filter maintenance requirements less often.


----------



## arenaranger (Jun 5, 2011)

coralbandit said:


> I agree with Matt^^.You can only have too much flow for some fish,but what should be considered is bacteria will only grow to necessary level so having multiple bio areas may not be so necessary.Using the HOBs for just mechanicals and chemical could make maintenance on the canisters almost unnecessary?


Interesting about the canisters....HMMM


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

You need both of the canisters, but the HOB are just extra weight. One level of redundancy is good to have but having two or even three is not needed. Won't hurt anything though. I would put on the two canisters and have a quiet tank. HOBs are just too damn noisy for me.


----------



## Buerkletucson (Apr 8, 2014)

coralbandit said:


> Using the HOBs for just mechanicals and chemical could make maintenance on the canisters almost unnecessary?


No filter is ever maintenance free......look at the inside of hoses, plumbing, or aquarium areas that aren't cleaned regularly. 
They are filthy and slow down water flow rates and add to biological load.

Even bio material needs to be occasionally cleaned <properly> so it doesn't load up with filth and become anaerobic. 



arenaranger said:


> My other thinking is that if i run more filters I will probably have clearer water, and the mechanical flitration will be spread out actually making filter maintenance requirements less often.


I have (1) filter on my 150 gallon FW.....
If I'm so bold to say there is no tank that has clearer water than this tank.
It all has to do with your normal maintenance routine and water changes, plus a great filter that works and flows well. 

Multiple filters sure can't hurt, but I would definitely prefer the ease of maintaining one filter and know what I did to it last rather than trying to keep track (4) filters.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Buerkletucson said:


> I have (1) filter on my 150 gallon FW.....
> If I'm so bold to say there is no tank that has clearer water than this tank.
> It all has to do with your normal maintenance routine and water changes, plus a great filter that works and flows well.


Not to mention that your filter is rated for a 400g tank. Plus, you just set your tank up. All new tanks look clean


----------



## Buerkletucson (Apr 8, 2014)

jrman83 said:


> Not to mention that your filter is rated for a 400g tank. Plus, you just set your tank up. All new tanks look clean


FYI...

My current tank has been running for 9 months. 

It replaced an old 150 gallon I had running for well over 15 years........
Water always crystal clear and used (1) single filter on this tank also. *w3

If sized correctly, IMHO there is no need for multiple filters on most tanks, except the extremely large aquariums.

Some seem to incorrectly think they can add more filters then slack off on normal aquarium maintenance....it doesn't work that way.


----------



## arenaranger (Jun 5, 2011)

I don't know, for whatever reason, I just like the thought of having extra filters running. 

Just me I guess.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Having come home and found out there was a power outage (on too many occasions) only to find some filters never started back up, I think it is always a good idea to have backup filtration on all tanks, now as far as too much filtration that depends on your stock one could be too much (or wrong type) if your trying to breed gouramis!


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Speaking of having multiple filters for redundancy, I was changing water in my kids room tank this evening and as I'm putting the water back in, I plug my two HOBs back in and one decided it was worn out. I could not get it to work. So I had one filter going and one dead one. Thankfully the AC still worked. I just went and got a replacement for the broke one and all is right in the universe again.


----------

